# VIP 211 power on/off broke



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi My nephew has a VIP 211 and lately lost sound but still has regular picture,i checked it out and saw the power butom on the receiver is pushed in broke,he can turn off the receiver on the remote but not on the receiver he has to plug out from the outlet, he called the customer service they told him that the no sound has nothing to do with the power butom pushed in broke, they said it was some problem with solfware,.Is this possible that the push in broke power butom has nothing to do with some type of malfunction?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm virtually certain that the CSRs are correct. The front of the receiver is just a piece of plastic that snaps on to the metal chassis. It sounds like the receiver was dropped or the front/nose piece popped off slightly, and the power button got out of alignment when it was popped back on. Anyway, that has nothing to do with the sound issue, which IS likely a software issue.


----------

